# New PB



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Had to take a drive south from my usual spots near Columbus to find this fish. It was well worth it!! 29.3lbs & 41in.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice catch Cal. That was a good move. Cat looks fat and healthy. They are amazing fish! Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Flathead are worthy well earned trophies.


----------



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

